# Article about why women lose interest in sex



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Nothing we all don't know, but interesting to see it backed up by science.

Why Women Lose Interest in Sex | Sexual Desire & Relationship Satisfaction | Sex Therapy and Women's Sexual Drive | LiveScience


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

johnnycomelately said:


> Nothing we all don't know, but interesting to see it backed up by science.
> 
> Why Women Lose Interest in Sex | Sexual Desire & Relationship Satisfaction | Sex Therapy and Women's Sexual Drive | LiveScience


So according to this article if a woman starts a relationship with a full 6.0 desire, and that desire decreases at the predicted 0.02/month after 20 years they will reach the minimum (given that 1.2 is the minimum).

LOL yeah I'm kind of thinking that their research should have included more women past the 9 year mark. I really don't think all women loose all desire after 20 years, though hey I could be wrong (man I hope not though).


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

My desire has increased after the 20+ year mark - so it's certainly not all women that will lose desire after a lengthy relationship. It seems like a new beginning to me, actually. 

They are right, though, that you cannot really label someone as "low" desire ... because it is mostly relative to the drive and the circumstances of the person you are in partnership with.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm coming up on 20 years and I can't keep up with her now.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

Enchantment said:


> My desire has increased after the 20+ year mark - so it's certainly not all women that will lose desire after a lengthy relationship. It seems like a new beginning to me, actually.
> 
> They are right, though, that you cannot really label someone as "low" desire ... because it is mostly relative to the drive and the circumstances of the person you are in partnership with.


These articles are often filled with garbage results (imo) to cause stir and help with creating drama. 


New flash for everyone. Most people are unhappy and sad so live your own life and meet good people who cares if the stats or the numbers are depressing dont associate with those people than.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

enoughisenough said:


> I'm more interested now too but he's not. Well, he claims he is but I don't 'feel' it.


If only there was a wand to even out sex desire between partners.

I'm more more than feeling it... *pwang* and now you do too, hooray.

ugh. back to reality.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

So are HD women not normal :scratchhead:

I'm going to be 45 years old this year and have been with H for 25 years of that.

I should be well over him by now....


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

waiwera said:


> So are HD women not normal :scratchhead:


Not sure, though on this forum they aren't uncommon. Still this forum likely doesn't attract a normal sampling of society at large.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Browncoat said:


> Not sure, though on this forum they aren't uncommon. Still this forum likely doesn't attract a normal sampling of society at large.


Yes it's a brave LD drive woman who comes here to vent...


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Yes it's a brave LD drive woman who comes here to vent...


Like that poor gal who came on here and the thread exploded to some super long 20+ pages?

In general it's not the LD folks who come on here anyway, unless there is divorce, infidelity or some other issue at play.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

There are far too many unmeasurable influences at work in this subject to ever give a study like this more than a cursory reading.

Major grain of salt people.


----------

